# road to my next competition/samson gear



## shadow11_290 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been using samson gear for the past 3 months months and i have been able to put on 25lbs of rock solid muscle. i will continue to run samson gear as i get ready for my next npc show and invite all of u to follow my journey. i will be starting a journal over in the journal section as i get ready for my next show and will be solely using samson BD and QV gear. this stuff is that good and very accurately dosed i trust it 100. in my journal i will log what gear from samson im using my workout routine and my nutrition. i will update my log with biweekly progress pics so everyone will be able to see for themselves how well samson products work. when i started using samson BD and QV gear around july i was weighing 250lbs, now im 275lbs, and looking to bulk up to 300lbs. here go a few recent pics


----------



## shadow11_290 (Oct 18, 2011)

For right now i will be training 4 days a week M-F. 

Monday- chest and tris
Tuesday- legs
Wednesday- back and bis
Thursday- power day....benching,squatting,deadlifting

my diet will consist of 5 solid meals a day and 2 shakes for now. i will have a shake first thing in the morning, and last thing before bed. 

cycle: SAMSON BD & QV  GEAR

10 weeks 

750mg qv test c..... 250mg mwf
500mg bd deca....shoot 2cc every wednesday 


my diet right now is pretty simple 

6 meals a day

meal one- 50g protein shake and bowl of oatmael

meal two- ground turkey and rice

meal three- cheat meal

meal four- ground beef and rice

meal five- cheat meal

meal six- ground turkey and rice

in the next couple weeks i will be incorporating two more meals, one shake and one solid meal. right now im just working on getting my appetite back. for the past few months i have been eating only 2-3 times a day tops....slow and steady i will be back up to 8 meals a day


----------



## shadow11_290 (Oct 19, 2011)

So far im having a pretty good week in the gym. im 14 days into my cycle using samson bd and qv test/deca

750mg test &amp; 500mg deca......shot once weekly, using 25g pin..flows thru nicely

week 2

monday i did chest and triceps. i have a gnarly case of tendonitis in my right elbow that kills whenever i do any kind of pushdown or press. im noticing the pain subsiding gradually so im thinking the deca is definitely kicking in. i will be mindful of it as the weeks go on. usually when im on some really good deca the pain in my elbows go away completely as well as the tenderness in my knees, again mainly the right one.

Mon workout:
rope pushdowns... 4 sets of 10 100lbs
dips.... 4 sets of 10 w/ bodyweight
flat barbell bench press superset w/ close grip presses.. 4 sets working up to 315 for 10 reps
smith machince upper chest/shoulder press... 1plate x1,. 2plates x10, 3 plates x4
incline dumbbell flyes..... 80lbs 3 sets of 10
dumbell kickbacks.....40lbs 3 sets of 10

Tues workout:
legs
leg extension.....100lbs x10, 120lbs x10, 140lbs x 10, 160lbs x 10, 180lbs x10
lying leg curls.....90lbs x10, 100lbs x10, 110lbs x10, 120lbs x 10
leg press.....6 sets 10 reps working up to 32 plates total
squat machine(knee issues) no barbell squats for another 2 weeks...10 plates 4 sets 20 reps
hack squat....4 plates x10, 6 plates x10, 8 plates x8, 
seated calf raises...6 plates 4 sets of 10
standing calf raises.... 400lbs 4 sets of 10


----------



## shadow11_290 (Oct 19, 2011)

on my way to the gym now i just popped a samson BD 50mg dbol preworkout dose....lets see how it goes.....will report back tmw


----------



## Metalman1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey shadow how is your training going? Do you always take the dbol right before the gym. I am about to order some and was wondering how the bd 50mgs were working.


----------



## shadow11_290 (Oct 24, 2011)

yes i do like to take a dose of dbol before and after my workout. i normally split the bd 50's in half and take 25mg before my workout and 25mg afterwards as well. definitely give them a try. i always use samson to get my bd dbol and bd drol he is very reliable and his gear is very potent bro


----------



## Metalman1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info dude. I know Samson is good. I have used his andropen before and his thia pinks and they worked great. I want to give those 50s a try this time with some test and deca.


----------



## Tatguy83 (Oct 24, 2011)

good shit i been dying to try  db"s an u say dec is working  pretty good i get the same soreness ive never tried either or ive did abombs an test e an got really good results but felt i coulda lifted a lil heavier if i had something for soreness good post ...... how tall are u btw???


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 24, 2011)

will be following good luck


----------



## shadow11_290 (Nov 7, 2011)

week 5 of my samson test/deca/dbol cycle and things are going very very well. this is the start of week 5 and the test and deca are definitely good to go. i have to honestly say that i cant believe that this stuff is UG....i havent got results this good and this accurate in a longtime. samsons labs is a close to Human Grade gear as i have used in awhile.....so far im very pleased, and im just getting started. heres the break down of what im noticing from the gear that im currently using

BD test - very smooth, painless, flows smoothly thru 25g pin, the CYP has me feeling amped all day, my energy levels r up and my libido is through the roof....G2G

BD deca- very smooth, painless, flows smoothly thru 25g pin. two weeks into my cycle i started noticing some joint relief. my elbows and knees are shot and training can sometimes be unbearable. 2 weeks into my cycle i started my elbows stopped burning as much during my pushing and pressing movements, now at the start of week four i barely notice any pain at all. im hoping in another two weeks my joint pain will be pretty much non-exsistent 

Share 
Share this post on




Digg




Twitter




Share on Facebook


----------



## shadow11_290 (Nov 7, 2011)

weighed in this morning at 280lbs....thats 15 pounds in 5 weeks of quality size, my waist is still tight and im not retaining much water....still very very impressed with the quality and potency of samson BD gear

im revising my training split again this week as im looking to really bring my legs up this offseason. here is what my split will look like

monday- legs focusing on quads
tuesday- chest and tris
wednesday- back and bis
thursday-rest
friday- legs focusing on hams

calves worked M,W,F


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 18, 2011)

dude you are a fuckin tank!!! I'd kill to look like you. How long have you been in the game?


----------



## menace (Jan 1, 2012)

looking solid man, def gonna follow this thread


----------

